# R58



## Huwkan (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello

how do you tell what version of an R58 I have?

bought one second hand and wondering what it is?

thanks

huw


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Send a pic of the machine to Rocket & ask them?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

